# Morels



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

After moving from NC 3 years ago i have STILL yet to find a morel!!! 

I was trout fishing a few years ago in Vanderbilt and some gentlemen had a bunch that they cooked up for me, they were exellent and i've love them ever since. Only problem is i just cant find them. I know, I know, i gotta keep looking for my own spots but u'd think i'd run across a few every spring or something!!

Anyways gonna try again this year!! What would you say the best terrain is?

Clearings, hills, fern areas, what trees??


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

The easiest ways to find morels, for me, is to just look for OLD apple orchards or a woods with lots of dead elms. I have a woods that has been dead for some time and havent found any in a long time, and then I have a new dead elm woods that is just dying and found a lot last year, and hopefully a good crop this year. 

I still put most of my bells and whistles on OLD apple archards. 

Good Luck


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Wonder if they will be poppin out this weekend?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

If it rains and gets in the high 70s I would have to say that this will get things started!!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I will be out looking for some Monday.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

One year ago today we lost the world's foremost authority on morels:
Larry "Tree" Lonik, a.k.a. "The Mushroom Man".

Brother Tree,... look down on me and help steer me in the right direction as I try to put what you've taught me to work searching the 'shroom woods.

Gone but not forgotten.

<www.morelheaven.com>


perge'


----------

